

Ask HN: Has anyone really lost weight using Kinect? - sdogruyol

Has anyone tried to lost weight using Kinect games like Nike Training e.g ?<p>Especially I&#x27;m really curious about if anyone ever succeeded to achieve significant weight &#x2F; fat loss following the exercise programs and routines in those games.
======
throwaway1979
I had some initial hopes. Didn't really get into using Kinect much. I was most
excited about the weight loss possibilities of the old Dance Dance Revolution
game (back in the old days). I also bought a wiifit back in the day that never
got much use.

One idea a friend tried that worked _somewhat_ was playing normal video games
while on an exercise bicycle. The two ideas I am currently trying to pursue is
walk on a treadmill playing programming lectures and playing squash. The first
one is working out really well since my workout room has wifi and the
treadmill has a place to hold my iPad.

------
csmuk
Not me. I gained weight actually but I think that was due to the proximity to
the fridge full of snacks which gave a glucose boost. Untraining this took a
couple of weeks. Much better to get outside and go for a run or ride.

------
jcklnruns
I followed their Get Lean program religiously for about 3 months, but I was
already a daily runner to begin with so there wasn't much weight to lose.
Although, I did get ridiculously toned. The cardio circuits in Nike Training
could get downright challenging for a "game" and I followed the program on a
schedule of 5-6x/week so the change was quickly noticeable.

------
thenomad
I've found it to be a useful way to get some cardio whilst in the office. The
Kinect Adventures game and the UFC Trainer were both pretty good.

Exercise is in general a pretty terrible way to lose weight (diet's the thing)
but I'm pretty sure I noticed some fitness gains.

